# Oklahoma/DFW G2G?



## jowens500

Anyone interested? I know there have been a few DFW meets lately that a lot of OK people have been attending. I was wondering if anyone wanted an OK one where the DFW people could come up for once. I have the location with no issues with noise or parking. I have no date in mind so that's pretty open. Tell me what you think.


----------



## jowens500

REALLY? No one is interested?


----------



## Genxx

Count me in.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Thats a lot of people from DFW that would have to drive up there. I dont see this meet happening, atleast I dont see it being big as the last one.

I can try to make it, but will need to figure out the dates in extreme advance though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If I wasn't going to Bama at the end of July I'd be in for sure. Probably gonna do polyglass and xt25's in the new Ram. Aborted the Hertz purchase because of having to be tight with my money for the next month or so.


----------



## Genxx

Just spoke with Jason. Here are some more details.

Location: Advantage Audio 1815 W. Lindsey, Norman OK 
Time/Date: TBD This is open right now if you have ideas or dates that work best let's hear them.
Parking: There is plenty of parking at the shop.

A RTA will be on site for anyone that wants to play with their system.

Give aways will happen, products being given away are TBD.

Jason is working to get one of the local food places to possible provide food. Also may be a couple special guest if things work out. If they do either Jason or I will let everyone know.

Please do not call Advantage Audio if you have a question. They are just letting us hold it there. Direct all questions to either Jason or me via PM.

For the DFW guys. We are not talking an extemely long drive time. Its around 188 miles or 3hrs depending on if you drive the speed limit or not.

I know I generally make it in about 2.5 hrs. or a little less.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

5.5 hour drive for me it looks like give or take a little. Just like driving to dfw.


----------



## jowens500

Megalomaniac said:


> Thats a lot of people from DFW that would have to drive up there. I dont see this meet happening, atleast I dont see it being big as the last one.
> 
> I can try to make it, but will need to figure out the dates in extreme advance though.


It's happening with or without the people from Texas. I am not relying on them to make this work.  I just thought I'd be nice and include you guys. If you come, fine. If not, no big deal.

As far as a date goes, I am flexible as it comes on that. So, we will figure out a date that works for everyone else and go from there.


----------



## jonnyanalog

depending on the date I may be down.


----------



## jowens500

jonnyanalog said:


> depending on the date I may be down.


The date is still open. Do you have any preference on a a date?


----------



## jonnyanalog

One of the last 2 weekends in July would work out great since I have the entire week off. 
Norman according to google is 2.5 hrs away but I think i can make it in 2 so its really not that bad. Hell, to Foosman's house its like 1:15 minutes for me.


----------



## jowens500

jonnyanalog said:


> One of the last 2 weekends in July would work out great since I have the entire week off.
> Norman according to google is 2.5 hrs away but I think i can make it in 2 so its really not that bad. Hell, to Foosman's house its like 1:15 minutes for me.


Now we're getting somewhere! I'll check to see if my "industry insiders" are available either of those weekends. But otherwise those sound good to me. Anyone else?

There will be some really good goodies being given away, so it will be well worth the trip for you DFW guys. I promise.


----------



## Genxx

Anytime in July works for me also.


----------



## el_chupo_

Im probably the minority here, but if it is a Sunday I may be able to make it. Saturdays are a no go...

Matt


----------



## stuckinok

About dang time lol.....

I am down depending on the dates. I have alot of traveling going on in the next few months but I would love to go. This will be my last meet in the area since I move to Albuquerque at the end of summer.


----------



## jowens500

Saturday or Sunday is fine. This is all about you guys and what works for everyone. Seeing how I'm hosting it, it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## dejo

if I am not working on whatever date I would be up for a drive too. not much to offer in the way of my car but....


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If I wasn't going to Bama at the end of July I'd be in for sure. Probably gonna do polyglass and xt25's in the new Ram. Aborted the Hertz purchase because of having to be tight with my money for the next month or so.


Chris, I KNEW you would chicken out on the Hertz purchase


----------



## trebor

I'm in! I was gonna try to go to the Alabama meet in July but it would be pushing financially it for me(I hope to make the next one though) so I'm open for whatever date is decided.


----------



## stuckinok

trebor said:


> I'm in! I was gonna try to go to the Alabama meet in July but it would be pushing financially it for me(I hope to make the next one though) so I'm open for whatever date is decided.


I need a custom sub built


----------



## jowens500

dejo said:


> if I am not working on whatever date I would be up for a drive too. not much to offer in the way of my car but....


Mine's not either, but your more than welcome to come hang out and maybe win some free stuff to improve your car?


----------



## trebor

stuckinok said:


> I need a custom sub built


I seem to remember you having subs! :laugh:


----------



## trebor

dejo said:


> if I am not working on whatever date I would be up for a drive too. not much to offer in the way of my car but....


Would be great to have you here! Bringing your car this time?


----------



## dejo

I actually got a little done on it, made some improvement, just dont have the tuning skill needed to make it just that little bit better. If I am off work you can count me in.


----------



## Genxx

If anyone has any ideas for dates or dates that work for them.

Please let us know.


----------



## el_chupo_

26th? My birthday is the week before, and a friends is a few days later, so the 17th or 18th I will probably be busy. But, the 18th I could probably swing as well. 

Im really pretty easy on this...


----------



## trebor

Genxx said:


> If anyone has any ideas for dates or dates that work for them.
> 
> Please let us know.


July....25th or 26th then...personal preference is saturday but anytime will work for me. We should be having a few nice and warm Oklahoma summer days by this time.


----------



## stuckinok

trebor said:


> *July....25th or 26th* then...personal preference is saturday but anytime will work for me. We should be having a few nice and warm Oklahoma summer days by this time.


agreed I get back from FT. Huachca, AZ on the 22nd so it would be awesome


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Dr.Telepathy SQ said:


> Chris, I KNEW you would chicken out on the Hertz purchase


When your brand new truck offers the ability to put a widebander in the dash you simply cannot pass that up


----------



## dejo

Hillbilly SQ said:


> When your brand new truck offers the ability to put a widebander in the dash you simply cannot pass that up


he said widebander. yoohoo


----------



## trebor

Oooh I didn't know you got a new truck Chris, congrats! It's always fun planning out a new system, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## stuckinok

Hillbilly SQ said:


> When your brand new truck offers the ability to put a widebander in the dash you simply cannot pass that up


GIT-R-DONE..... What about a gun rack?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

stuckinok said:


> GIT-R-DONE..... What about a gun rack?


I don't own any guns but fishing rods is a different story

Looking at all the different widebanders that will fit (2.5" and smaller) there's just not any reasonably priced that I've found that aren't potential turds. The only one that even remotely peaks my interest is the peerless unit and it needs a tweeter with it due to breakup past 15khz. I'm open to all suggestions and willing to pay a premium price if the driver is proven. Right now I'll probably do my polyglass mids and xt25's in the dash. Am toying with trying some x9 subs in the rear doors since they're sealed really well from the factory. Prolly why the truck is so damn quiet on the inside. I'm going to shoehorn my DIYMA between the rear seat and front console. The center console seems to be built like the one in my Sierra (PITA) so that's out. Object of this system will be to stay stealth and be able to return it to bone stock with no evidence there was a system in it. Blasphemy I know. All about compromise. 

Jason sorry about jacking your thread. Seriously can any of you guys point me in the direction of some 2" fullrange drivers that have a smooth topend and have good detail/low distortion?


----------



## jonnyanalog

how about these? They have gotten good reviews.
Parts-Express.com:Tang Band W2-803SM 2" Driver | full range driver 2" woofer extended range driver tang band tb speakers

Parts-Express.com:Tang Band W3-1364SA 3" Bamboo Cone Driver | tangband tb neo newband tangband-41108
I may try a 3 way in my 3 with the ones above.

I think these are the drivers DS-21 creams his drawers over:
Aurasound NSW2-326-8AT 2" Extended Range from Madisound

Man i really like the all new Ram; that's a great looking truck!


----------



## jonnyanalog

This meet will give me the motivation to get my hooptie buttoned up.


----------



## stuckinok

This meet is a good excuse for me to clean my truck..... lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jonnyanalog said:


> how about these? They have gotten good reviews.
> Parts-Express.com:Tang Band W2-803SM 2" Driver | full range driver 2" woofer extended range driver tang band tb speakers
> 
> Parts-Express.com:Tang Band W3-1364SA 3" Bamboo Cone Driver | tangband tb neo newband tangband-41108
> I may try a 3 way in my 3 with the ones above.
> 
> I think these are the drivers DS-21 creams his drawers over:
> Aurasound NSW2-326-8AT 2" Extended Range from Madisound
> 
> Man i really like the all new Ram; that's a great looking truck!


I looked at that tang as well as the standard paper and aluminum ones. That poly tang gets a little scary up top according to the graph but once installed in my dash firing upwards to the windshield who knows what will happen. Might have to try the poly tangs anyway. The paper 2" looks too close to what the factory put in the dash. 

Those bamboo drivers makes me happy in pants

This truck is so quiet on the inside I doubt I'll even deaden the doors. They're already sealed up. The panels will need deadener for sure as well as a foam gasket to couple the front of the mid to them.


----------



## el_chupo_

jonnyanalog said:


> Parts-Express.com:Tang Band W3-1364SA 3" Bamboo Cone Driver | tangband tb neo newband tangband-41108



These look pretty nice...


----------



## el_chupo_

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I looked at that tang as well as the standard paper and aluminum ones. That poly tang gets a little scary up top according to the graph but once installed in my dash firing upwards to the windshield who knows what will happen. Might have to try the poly tangs anyway. The paper 2" looks too close to what the factory put in the dash.
> 
> Those bamboo drivers makes me happy in pants
> 
> This truck is so quiet on the inside I doubt I'll even deaden the doors. They're already sealed up. The panels will need deadener for sure as well as a foam gasket to couple the front of the mid to them.


Blasphemy! 

(I only used about a 4"x12" strip on each of my front doors too...Factory deadening stuff was all over where I would add some, and it was quite to start with)


----------



## stuckinok

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I looked at that tang as well as the standard paper and aluminum ones. That poly tang gets a little scary up top according to the graph but once installed in my dash firing upwards to the windshield who knows what will happen. Might have to try the poly tangs anyway. The paper 2" looks too close to what the factory put in the dash.
> 
> Those bamboo drivers makes me happy in pants
> 
> This truck is so quiet on the inside I doubt I'll even deaden the doors. They're already sealed up. The panels will need deadener for sure as well as a foam gasket to couple the front of the mid to them.


You might have to buy a custom dash mat to help with reflection/ cancelation.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

stuckinok said:


> You might have to buy a custom dash mat to help with reflection/ cancelation.


I probably wouldn't run a mat for daily driving but when showing it off the cheap bastard in me will shine through. BIG towells on the dash ftw:laugh:


----------



## stuckinok

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I probably wouldn't run a mat for daily driving but when showing it off the cheap bastard in me will shine through. BIG towells on the dash ftw:laugh:


thats what Iam talking about LOL


----------



## unpredictableacts

stuckinok said:


> I need a custom sub built


I believe Chris may be seling his custom 12" center console from his truck.


----------



## Megalomaniac

July 25th is a no go for me. Tool concert that day here in DFW


----------



## el_chupo_

Megalomaniac said:


> July 25th is a no go for me. Tool concert that day here in DFW



I didnt get tickets.

But that means Sunday will work for you...


----------



## stuckinok

unpredictableacts said:


> I believe Chris may be seling his custom 12" center console from his truck.


He contacted me about it already.... I am thinking about it. but I too am buying a new car soon so who knows what I am going to do lol.


----------



## dejo

Megalomaniac said:


> July 25th is a no go for me. Tool concert that day here in DFW


priorities man, where are yours....

although a tool concert or g2g would be a hard choice. have fun either way


----------



## Megalomaniac

dejo said:


> priorities man, where are yours....
> 
> although a tool concert or g2g would be a hard choice. have fun either way


Considering I cant make tool reschedule and there will _only_ be 4 Tour dates nation wide! Hard to pass up.


----------



## trebor

What about August 1st or 2nd, a week later?


----------



## azngotskills

I might be down depending on date and how far in advance I get the notice....no preference though


----------



## Megalomaniac

azngotskills said:


> I might be down depending on date and how far in advance I get the notice....no preference though


Lets carpool if we do go, I dont feel like taking my ride in particular, unless someone really wants to hear it


----------



## jowens500

Here is what I've come up with for some POSSIBLE giveaways. As of right now, nothing is guaranteed, but I'm trying like hell to make it happen.

Eclipse CD5030 or Kenwood KDC-X993
Hertz HSK 165 or ESK 163L
Dynamat Extreme bulk kit

There may be more, but I'm trying my best to get at least what I've listed here.


----------



## BMWTUBED

Also going to Tool on the 25th, but should be able to make most any other weekend. Count me in.


----------



## jowens500

It looks like the weekend of the 25th is a no go for most people. Maybe we should shoot for the first weekend in August?


----------



## dejo

I understand wanting to cater to as many as possible, but I say just pick a weekend and lets see how it falls.


----------



## jowens500

dejo said:


> I understand wanting to cater to as many as possible, but I say just pick a weekend and lets see how it falls.


Okay, it will be the first weekend in August. Now I just need to know if it needs to be on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## el_chupo_

azngotskills said:


> I might be down depending on date and how far in advance I get the notice....no preference though




Id be down on a car pool too. Maybe we can work something out with a group. 

And you know my vote on the day...


----------



## Genxx

1st weekend in AUG. works great for me also.

Jason I will make a few calls see if I can get a few things for give away also.


----------



## dejo

cool, now that we have a weekend I can try to figure out my scedule and see whats up.


----------



## stuckinok

Hmmm I maybe moved to Albuquerque by then but I will still try to make it. Good excuse to drop the wife and kids off at the In-Laws for day.


----------



## trebor

Dibbs on the Dynamat Extreme bulk kit!


----------



## dejo

looks like I will be back at work that weekend, but never know with my schedule. hope to be there


----------



## jowens500

trebor said:


> Dibbs on the Dynamat Extreme bulk kit!


On another note, I am looking for a sub to give away. You think Jess might want to donate one?


----------



## trebor

He's out of the country right now, I will ask him when he gets back.


----------



## jowens500

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## jowens500

The official date will be Saturday, August 1st. 9am to 6ish pm. I would like to think that anyone who wanted to come could get thing lined out in 2 months time.

As far as the giveaways go, I got conformation from Dynamat today that I will have T-shirts,hats and at least a door kit. I have not heard back from Eclipse or Kenwood yet, so still hopeful.


----------



## BMWTUBED

Dibs on some RTA time 
Because I NEED it


----------



## jowens500

BMWTUBED said:


> Dibs on some RTA time
> Because I NEED it


There will be plenty of RTA time for anyone who needs/wants it. Hoping to have more than one RTA, that would be real nice. I am still working on the "special guest" that will be able to help out with the tuning part. 

And the goodies list looks like it's going to turn out real sweet. Nothing new to confirm, but no one has said no yet and still hoping for the best.


----------



## el_chupo_

Curses, no go on Saturday. Wish I could be there, have fun!


----------



## jowens500

el_chupo_ said:


> Curses, no go on Saturday. Wish I could be there, have fun!


Sorry.

But if anyone coming up from the DFW area wants to come the night before, I have a hook up with a hotel a few miles from the shop that is willing to discount rooms for you guys. I will have full details up in a couple of days.


----------



## jonnyanalog

i think I can swing that weekend. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jowens500

jonnyanalog said:


> i think I can swing that weekend. I'll keep you posted.


Cool, we would love to have you there.


----------



## azngotskills

Hey Mir and Matt....im down for a carpool work schedule permitting :blush:

Looks like this will have a nice turn out and possibly the start of a new tradition maybe????


----------



## jowens500

azngotskills said:


> Hey Mir and Matt....im down for a carpool work schedule permitting :blush:
> 
> Looks like this will have a nice turn out and possibly the start of a new tradition maybe????


I think it going to end up being huge! There are a lot of our customers showing up that aren't on DIYma. If I have anything to do with it, it will become a new tradition!! I really hope you guys from TX cam make it.


----------



## jowens500

On a non car audio side of things, the food for the gathering will be provided by Quiznos. So I don't think there will be a need for anyone to bring anything food wise. But if you have an RTA you might bring it. I have one, but it always nice to have more than you need.


----------



## stuckinok

Sounds like this thing is going to be badass! I hope I will be able to make it.


----------



## jowens500

stuckinok said:


> Sounds like this thing is going to be badass! I hope I will be able to make it.


I hope you can too. I see in your sig that you are with out woofer at the moment. I hope to have a sub or two to give away. Do you feel lucky.......


----------



## jowens500

You guys that have been looking, but are maybe undecided about coming, this is going to be HUGE!! So far everything is going as planned and looking good. I will know some more about who the special guest appearance might be after this weekend. Stay tuned for more info as it becomes available.


----------



## stuckinok

jowens500 said:


> I hope you can too. I see in your sig that you are with out woofer at the moment. I hope to have a sub or two to give away. Do you feel lucky.......


I never win **** FYI.......


jowens500 said:


> You guys that have been looking, but are maybe undecided about coming, this is going to be HUGE!! So far everything is going as planned and looking good. I will know some more about who the special guest appearance might be after this weekend. Stay tuned for more info as it becomes available.


Lets show DIYMA we can hang with the best of them!


----------



## jonnyanalog

I'm down fo sho! I have gotten the motivation to get my car wrapped up so it will be ready by August.


----------



## OnYrMrk

I will make this Meet...I should have my car done, and I will invite a few buddies to make the trip too. One from Lawrence KS and the other from Alamagordo NM.

Should be a good one -- BTW, all three of us are SQ guys...


----------



## TXwrxWagon

I'm in if the Old School Mazda will make it.. lol.. 

Rob


----------



## bmwproboi05

Im up for it. Is it going to be aug 1, or the 8th or 9th?


----------



## stuckinok

bmwproboi05 said:


> Im up for it. Is it going to be aug 1, or the 8th or 9th?





jowens500 said:


> *The official date will be Saturday, August 1st*. 9am to 6ish pm. I would like to think that anyone who wanted to come could get thing lined out in 2 months time.
> 
> As far as the giveaways go, I got conformation from Dynamat today that I will have T-shirts,hats and at least a door kit. I have not heard back from Eclipse or Kenwood yet, so still hopeful.



I hope this turn out great!


----------



## bmwproboi05

stuckinok said:


> I hope this turn out great!


yeah me too! I been wantting to go to an event, but there always out of the way


----------



## Genxx

Don't worry guys everything is going as planned.


----------



## jowens500

Got some good news to pass along today. Hertz will be donating a set of Hi-Energy HSK163.3 speakers. Here is a pic.


Hope to have some more to add shortly, but I haven't heard back from anyone else yet.


----------



## bmwproboi05

what about focal? can we get like hats a t-shirts  for board members helping out


----------



## stuckinok

Coolness


----------



## Genxx

Jason, I will make a few calls tomorrow.


----------



## jowens500

For anyone that is coming from out of town. If you would like to come the night before and need a place to stay, there is a Comfort Inn about 10 miles north of the shop on NW 12th and I-35 that will have a OKC/DFW G2G discount available. It's in a nice location and should have no problems there. PM me if you have any other questions about the rooms.


----------



## Genxx

Jason, Can I just stay at your house.J/K

You better get your car done before this show.


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> Jason, Can I just stay at your house.J/K
> 
> You better get your car done before this show.


Sure you can, as long as you don't mind fighting with the cat for the futon!

I am STILL waiting on my damn power wire stuff from Van. He said today i should have it soon. I have all the other stuff done, wire wise thanks to your awesome techflex abilities!


----------



## foosman

Just spoke to Brian and would like to make this one as well. Don't know if I can bring the car tho, just have to wait and see.


----------



## Genxx

It would be great to have you Dave with or without the car. 

The car would be cool to show some HAT product along with my truck. My truck is a lot easier to get there though and your car is on a hole different level.

Either way it would great to have you come up and hang out. 

The wife said if you come you better bring the wife or we are both in trouble.LOL


----------



## jonnyanalog

My car has a HAT front stage too although I'm not a team member. 
Mine will be a 2 way powered by a DC650.6.
I would get it done already but I'm having trouble with a certain someone who is too busy to help a brotha out! =)


----------



## jowens500

foosman said:


> Just spoke to Brian and would like to make this one as well. Don't know if I can bring the car tho, just have to wait and see.


Having your car there would be nice, but like Brian said, you're welcome with or without the car. Just having your ears there will be a big bonus!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> Having your car there would be nice, but like Brian said, you're welcome with or without the car. Just having your ears there will be a big bonus!


See if you can talk Brian into heading down to Arlington with the 250 and snag the Foxbody

I'm going to Bama the week before to hang with Erin and his bunch out there but if finances allow I might try to make it to this one as well. I'll just have to set the money aside early and budget accordingly. Will have the Ram ready and have a feeling Dave will like these ceramic tweets


----------



## foosman

jonnyanalog said:


> My car has a HAT front stage too although I'm not a team member.
> Mine will be a 2 way powered by a DC650.6.
> I would get it done already but I'm having trouble with a certain someone who is too busy to help a brotha out! =)


Nice try, but you seem to be equally busy as well. I suppose I could devote a few more minutes to your issues if a certain someone wants to come help mow the yard, hang a new garage door, paint the outside of the house, replace a piece of sheetrock on the garage ceiling where my wife stepped through (causing the need for a new garage door), visit a friend in VA hospital dying of stage 5 renal failure, etc, etc.


----------



## jonnyanalog

Man you took that way too seriously! But I would be glad to help if the wife would let me go for a few hours and I didn't have to be stuck at work killing a really nice saturday on some wackass project.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well hell Dave, time to get the dfw boys together to gangbang your house!


----------



## foosman

jonnyanalog said:


> Man you took that way too seriously! But I would be glad to help if the wife would let me go for a few hours and I didn't have to be stuck at work killing a really nice saturday on some wackass project.


No way Brother, not seriously at all. Just couldn't pass up an opportunity to dig a little in return. I told you last weekend you are always welcome to the shop even if I am tied up.


----------



## OnYrMrk

Dave, it will be cool seeing you again. Just drive the Shelby up and you and I can listen to cars together...feed off each others impressions.

I hope to have mine,but, if I don't get the dampner in soon, I most likely won't have it done by then. Which would severely suck. 

Jason, is there anything you need from me?


----------



## jowens500

OnYrMrk said:


> Dave, it will be cool seeing you again. Just drive the Shelby up and you and I can listen to cars together...feed off each others impressions.
> 
> I hope to have mine,but, if I don't get the dampner in soon, I most likely won't have it done by then. Which would severely suck.
> 
> Jason, is there anything you need from me?


Nothing I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure I'll need something closer to the date.


----------



## foosman

OnYrMrk said:


> Dave, it will be cool seeing you again. Just drive the Shelby up and you and I can listen to cars together...feed off each others impressions.
> 
> I hope to have mine,but, if I don't get the dampner in soon, I most likely won't have it done by then. Which would severely suck.
> 
> Jason, is there anything you need from me?


Count me in, but there is still a very slight chance I may have a trailer by then.


----------



## BlackSapphire

jowens500 said:


> It's happening with or without the people from Texas. I am not relying on them to make this work. I just thought I'd be nice and include you guys. If you come, fine. If not, no big deal.


Passive aggressive!  I'm out.


----------



## jowens500

Just a quick little update. I got confirmation from Clifford Alarms that we will have at least one, maybe two undetermined model number alarm/remote start system to give away. Thing are coming along as planned and look forward to seeing everyone on the 1st!


----------



## OnYrMrk

jowens500 said:


> Just a quick little update. I got confirmation from Clifford Alarms that we will have at least one, maybe two undetermined model number alarm/remote start system to give away. Thing are coming along as planned and look forward to seeing everyone on the 1st!


Jason, be sure to tell Chris Monday that I will be heading up there for you guys to try out a few subs that I have the inside scoop on. I got these from the owner of the company, they make subs, amps and components.

Company is called Ultra. I am having a few of his subs shipped to me. Then I will be running his 12 in my mustang.


check out his website. There isn't a dealer within 500miles of Oklahoma.

Ultra


----------



## Genxx

Jason, I will double check on my stuff tomorrow and give you a call later.


----------



## jowens500

Here's another update on how things are going. Although non-car audio related, still pretty cool. Got an email conformation today that Monster Energy will be providing energy drinks for the G2G. Not for sure if the Monster Girls will be there or not.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Looking at how this is shaping up I might have to just buck up and come out. I know it's probably already been said and I missed it but what time is this thing gonna start?

I'll probably be driving in straight from working all night so will be needing a few of those energy drinks. One piece of advice I have to throw out there is to STAY HYDRATED because energy drinks will dehydrate you quickly.


----------



## dejo

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Looking at how this is shaping up I might have to just buck up and come out. I know it's probably already been said and I missed it but what time is this thing gonna start?
> 
> I'll probably be driving in straight from working all night so will be needing a few of those energy drinks. One piece of advice I have to throw out there is to STAY HYDRATED because energy drinks will dehydrate you quickly.


did I hear "boing", those monster energy girls got you thinking properly


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

dejo said:


> did I hear "boing", those monster energy girls got you thinking properly


There's just gonna be enough to be gained from this event for me to regret it if I don't make it. To save money I might make the bikinique a day trip because I know I'll need a room after this one.


----------



## jonnyanalog

dejo said:


> did I hear "boing", those monster energy girls got you thinking properly


You are hilarious! I'm trying REAL hard to keep from busting out laughing here at work.


----------



## jowens500

The "unofficial' official start is @ 10am, but the shop opens at 9am. I will MAYBE be there as early as 8ish. So really, if you are planning on staying most of the day the earlier you get there the better parking spot you will get.


----------



## Genxx

Is the DB Drag thing locked in from JL yet. I spoke with Aho last night and he is going to bring the blazer out for some fun runs.

I will be calling you around lunch time.


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> Is the DB Drag thing locked in from JL yet. I spoke with Aho last night and he is going to bring the blazer out for some fun runs.
> 
> I will be calling you around lunch time.


Dunno? Call Jordan and ask him. He was talking to them about it.


----------



## jowens500

Okay, all you slackers(mostly me) who aren't finished with your vehicles yet, there is less than a month till the big day. So you better get busy!!


----------



## bmwproboi05

yeah >< i just got my focal krx2 in >< and i need help finding a way for my kf comps to go in the rear with out holes in the rear deck..


----------



## jsun_g

Subscribing for updates... hopefully I'll be able to attend, even if not for the whole day. Looking forward to hearing some other SQ vehicles out there & bouncing ideas.


----------



## jowens500

jsun_g said:


> Subscribing for updates... hopefully I'll be able to attend, even if not for the whole day. Looking forward to hearing some other SQ vehicles out there & bouncing ideas.


Hope you can make it! There is going to be a lot going on.


----------



## OnYrMrk

I may have the mustang up for sale. Anyone want to buy a 98 GT Convertible? I am staring a Cobalt SS down big time right now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> Okay, all you slackers(mostly me) who aren't finished with your vehicles yet, there is less than a month till the big day. So you better get busy!!


Mine's as done as it's gonna get until I give Paul the greenlight to start on my box for under the rear seat. Gonna try to drop the diyma in it but if not will talk to you about a hi energy 12. For now I'm running a sundown sd1v2 in an ugly sealed downfire box behind the passenger front seat. Tonally it's one of the best 10's I've heard but don't have near the cabin gain in this thing as I did in the single cab. It's keeping up though...BARELY.


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Mine's as done as it's gonna get until I give Paul the greenlight to start on my box for under the rear seat. Gonna try to drop the diyma in it but if not will talk to you about a hi energy 12. For now I'm running a sundown sd1v2 in an ugly sealed downfire box behind the passenger front seat. Tonally it's one of the best 10's I've heard but don't have near the cabin gain in this thing as I did in the single cab. It's keeping up though...BARELY.


That's good to hear. I've got a ass-load of work left to do. I should be working on it now, but it's just too damn hot!

The Hi-Energy sub is no lightweight. It's pretty deep too, so I'm not sure it would fit either.


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> That's good to hear. I've got a ass-load of work left to do. I should be working on it now, but it's just too damn hot!
> 
> The Hi-Energy sub is no lightweight. It's pretty deep too, so I'm not sure it would fit either.


if you need some help starting onn your project ill help yeah out. im bored as heck at home


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> That's good to hear. I've got a ass-load of work left to do. I should be working on it now, but it's just too damn hot!
> 
> The Hi-Energy sub is no lightweight. It's pretty deep too, so I'm not sure it would fit either.


It's the 9" wide magnet structure that's gonna dictate whether it will go or now. I havn't even taken it out to see if it will drop in the well yet but it looks like it might go from must looking so hopefully it will.


----------



## stuckinok

I threw a wrench in my own project yesterday by buying a 05 Mustang GT. I still have the truck and should be able to do a little something to it by the meet. I may down grade the truck a little to gather stuff for the Mustang but we shall see.


----------



## jowens500

stuckinok said:


> I threw a wrench in my own project yesterday by buying a 05 Mustang GT. I still have the truck and should be able to do a little something to it by the meet. I may down grade the truck a little to gather stuff for the Mustang but we shall see.


Dang, what is it with everyone getting new cars less than a month before the G2G. You guys are glutton for punishment. Regardless, looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## bmwproboi05

stuckinok said:


> I threw a wrench in my own project yesterday by buying a 05 Mustang GT. I still have the truck and should be able to do a little something to it by the meet. I may down grade the truck a little to gather stuff for the Mustang but we shall see.


dang wish you lived in okc area. I would like to see how this is going


----------



## stuckinok

jowens500 said:


> Dang, what is it with everyone getting new cars less than a month before the G2G. You guys are glutton for punishment. Regardless, looking forward to seeing everyone.


Got to keep them hoes guessin... Lol I got a dang good deal on it so I pulled the trigger.


bmwproboi05 said:


> dang wish you lived in okc area. I would like to see how this is going


I have a pair of DLS Nobelium tweets and a set of Dyn MW162s in the closet and this may be the perfect time to bust them out!


----------



## bmwproboi05

stuckinok said:


> Got to keep them hoes guessin... Lol I got a dang good deal on it so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> I have a pair of DLS Nobelium tweets and a set of Dyn MW162s in the closet and this may be the perfect time to bust them out!



omg. gawwww dang. i wanna do something... lol buh lawton far


----------



## Genxx

Lawton is about 45min to an 1hr. from OKC.


----------



## OnYrMrk

I have decided to keep the Mustang, but I am now going to have to pull the interior and start off on the raammat install.

then the Dyns and audison go in...gettin excited.


----------



## bmwproboi05

OnYrMrk said:


> I have decided to keep the Mustang, but I am now going to have to pull the interior and start off on the raammat install.
> 
> 
> then the Dyns and audison go in...gettin excited.


need help?



Genxx said:


> Lawton is about 45min to an 1hr. from OKC.



parents ont let me drive out there


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bmwproboi05 said:


> need help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parents ont let me drive out there


Under 18?


----------



## bmwproboi05

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Under 18?



yeah. im 17. got a few more months.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bmwproboi05 said:


> yeah. im 17. got a few more months.


Yeah you're still just a pup. Can't say I blame them for what they're doing.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Yeah you're still just a pup. Can't say I blame them for what they're doing.


yeah. they wouldnt mind if they new the people, and my car one is a bit more reliable. they bought my sister old beat up car for me. so i could learn how to do some audi stuff...

buh anyways if anyone around the area. needs help ill be glad to lend you a second hand


----------



## jowens500

Joe definitely needs help. But unless you are a trained psychiatrist, I don't think you can offer the kind of help he needs!!

How tall are you bmwproboi? I need someone to sit in the drivers seat while I aim my tweeters with a laser pointer. If you're down PM me.


----------



## smooth72

Joe I will put it on my calendar and try to make the long trip. Still have not done anything new. This look like it could be allot of fun for a old fart.


----------



## jowens500

^^^^I was wondering when you would get around to seeing this. It's gonna be lots of fun! I get more excited every day!!!


----------



## smooth72

Life gets in the way of my fun. You should invite some of the Sooner football guys so that the Texans can meet a real football player... sorry had to go there, just in fun.:laugh:


----------



## jowens500

smooth72 said:


> Life gets in the way of my fun. You should invite some of the Sooner football guys so that the Texans can meet a real football player... sorry had to go there, just in fun.:laugh:


I thought about saying something like that. Then I remembered that with the exception of Sam, 90% of our guys ARE FROM TEXAS!


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> Joe definitely needs help. But unless you are a trained psychiatrist, I don't think you can offer the kind of help he needs!!
> 
> How tall are you bmwproboi? I need someone to sit in the drivers seat while I aim my tweeters with a laser pointer. If you're down PM me.


pm sent. love being the gine pig


----------



## Genxx

Jason is Eric still coming in from Ada are we keeping his car possibly being there a secret.

I should have an answer tomorrow from my end on something for the raffle.

Robert whats up on the DD end of the house.


----------



## jsun_g

Hey watch it...now I might not come and you'll miss out on hearing my budget $150 front stage. 
J/K. I'm not a native Texan anyhow but I like 100 degree summers over 0 degree winters.
Looking forward to listening to some other good systems and shooting the shiznit.




smooth72 said:


> Life gets in the way of my fun. You should invite some of the Sooner football guys so that the Texans can meet a real football player... sorry had to go there, just in fun.:laugh:


----------



## bmwproboi05

jsun_g said:


> Hey watch it...now I might not come and you'll miss out on hearing my budget $150 front stage.
> J/K. I'm not a native Texan anyhow but I like 100 degree summers over 0 degree winters.
> Looking forward to listening to some other good systems and shooting the shiznit.


youll love me pos car then. lol


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> Jason is Eric still coming in from Ada are we keeping his car possibly being there a secret.
> 
> I should have an answer tomorrow from my end on something for the raffle.
> 
> Robert whats up on the DD end of the house.


Yes he is. I see no reason to keep it a secret. You can spill the beans as you know more of the specifics on it.

Just post it up here when you know something



jsun_g said:


> Hey watch it...now I might not come and you'll miss out on hearing my budget $150 front stage.
> J/K. I'm not a native Texan anyhow but I like 100 degree summers over 0 degree winters.
> Looking forward to listening to some other good systems and shooting the shiznit.


Did you notice I said that 90% of our players are from Texas?

I am too! I still have a lot of work to do around the shop before you guys come up. It's going to be a fun filled day!


----------



## trebor

Genxx said:


> Jason is Eric still coming in from Ada are we keeping his car possibly being there a secret.
> 
> I should have an answer tomorrow from my end on something for the raffle.
> 
> Robert whats up on the DD end of the house.



Sorry on the delay. I've handed them handwritten info, spoken to them and reminded them numerous times, not much more I can do. They seem willing but been busy around there lately. Jason, probably need to call personally....speak to Steve.


----------



## jowens500

trebor said:


> Sorry on the delay. I've handed them handwritten info, spoken to them and reminded them numerous times, not much more I can do. They seem willing but been busy around there lately. Jason, probably need to call personally....speak to Steve.


No problem. I totally appreciate the leg work! I'll make the call for sure.


----------



## OnYrMrk

Jason, dude, that was harsh. But yes, I might could use some help. 

I may have to re think keeping the stang...I will let you know BMW when I get started.

Jason, I will be coming out to show you guys an Ultra sub...care to take a listen in one of your enclosures?


----------



## jowens500

OnYrMrk said:


> Jason, dude, that was harsh. But yes, I might could use some help.
> 
> I may have to re think keeping the stang...I will let you know BMW when I get started.
> 
> Jason, I will be coming out to show you guys an Ultra sub...care to take a listen in one of your enclosures?


You know I'm just kidding.

So, now you're getting rid of it again?

Sure, why not.


----------



## bmwproboi05

OnYrMrk said:


> Jason, dude, that was harsh. But yes, I might could use some help.
> 
> I may have to re think keeping the stang...I will let you know BMW when I get started.
> 
> Jason, I will be coming out to show you guys an Ultra sub...care to take a listen in one of your enclosures?


ight man


----------



## Genxx

In addition to all the audio cars.

Eric from Ada will be bringing up his Nissan Skyline GT-R right hand drive, imported from Japan.

It has all the greddy goodies and to much other stuff to list. 

It was a SEMA show car as well. So if you like cars in general this is one to drool over and Eric is a cool dude who used to compete in car audio so he knows car audio also.


----------



## Genxx

This was one of Eric's other cars.

2002 Subaru Impreza WRX - Crossfire Speakers & Subwoofers - Web Exclusive - Car Audio and Electronics Magazine


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> This was one of Eric's other cars.
> 
> 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX - Crossfire Speakers & Subwoofers - Web Exclusive - Car Audio and Electronics Magazine


Here's the GTR.


----------



## jonnyanalog

is it just me or do the wheels look fake? I love GT-Rs esp the R33s. I have the complete set of catalogues for each and every model of SKYLINE from 1996 including the GT-R. The only way at the time to get the GT-R catalogue was to go to a dealer in Japan and sign papers expressing your interest in purchasing the car. A friend of mine's uncle got them for me.


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> Here's the GTR.


*drool* that thing is hot


----------



## jowens500

Here is a small audio related update for the G2G. I got confirmation today from Pioneer that they will be getting us some stuff to give out. For sure some T-shirts and other small trinkets. I will know for sure tomorrow what all it is, but I asked for a radio of some kind. So we will wait and see what happens. Stay tuned!!


----------



## jowens500

Just about three weeks to go!!

I will need some help this coming Saturday doing a little "outdoor maintenance" at the shop to get ready for the G2G. If any locals would like to lend a hand it would be greatly appreciated. It will be going on most of the day. Even if you can only make it for a few hours, I'll take them.


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> Just about three weeks to go!!
> 
> I will need some help this coming Saturday doing a little "outdoor maintenance" at the shop to get ready for the G2G. If any locals would like to lend a hand it would be greatly appreciated. It will be going on most of the day. Even if you can only make it for a few hours, I'll take them.


lol. that was when i was planning on going up there. lol:laugh:


----------



## Genxx

The Official attendance list is posted at the link below. 

Please take a minute to add your name to the list if you plan on attending. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...klahoma-dfw-g2g-official-attendance-list.html

Also here is a link to the contact us portion of the advantageaudio.net web site. It will help you if you need to get driving directions.

http://www.advantageaudio.net/contact.html


----------



## chijioke penny

didn't go through all the post....so, what's the date for this to go down??

also, hello everyone been a while...hope all is good with everyone!!!


----------



## jonnyanalog

Chi-
Its on August 1.


----------



## dejo

chijioke penny said:


> didn't go through all the post....so, what's the date for this to go down??
> 
> also, hello everyone been a while...hope all is good with everyone!!!


CHi- looks like you want to make this one too. should be very good g2g.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

dejo said:


> CHi- looks like you want to make this one too. should be very good g2g.


Look forward to seeing all my good sq friends. I even have a ride to kick back in now instead of that cramped dead sexy sport truck...kinda miss that rough riding thing in a way but don't miss the cramped cab and extremely rough ride it had.


----------



## jowens500

I got a package from Hertz today with the HSK163 in it. It also had a BONUS product in that we didn't even ask for.


Hertz EP4 amp! It's rated at 60x4 or 190x2.

So an EXTRA big thank you to Matt at Elettromedia!!!


----------



## stuckinok

Now that is Badass! Cant wait to be there


----------



## jowens500

stuckinok said:


> Now that is Badass! Cant wait to be there


I was a little confused and surprised when I opened the box and there was also an amp.

I'm pretty pumped about it too. Although I'm not looking forward to the rest of the work we have to do to get A:the cars in the shop ready for the G2G and B:actually get the shop presentable before then too. Both are equally daunting task to say the least.


----------



## stuckinok

jowens500 said:


> I was a little confused and surprised when I opened the box and there was also an amp.
> 
> I'm pretty pumped about it too. Although I'm not looking forward to the rest of the work we have to do to get A:the cars in the shop ready for the G2G and B:actually get the shop presentable before then too. Both are equally daunting task to say the least.


If my work schedule lightens up a bit I can try and offer my help in anything you need. Even if it's just sweeping, cleaning and taking out the trash I will try to help. I am in Texarkana this week but I hope to be back this weekend. I hope they dont try to send me anywhere else until after this G2G.


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> I was a little confused and surprised when I opened the box and there was also an amp.
> 
> I'm pretty pumped about it too. Although I'm not looking forward to the rest of the work we have to do to get A:the cars in the shop ready for the G2G and B:actually get the shop presentable before then too. Both are equally daunting task to say the least.


dang. especialy if we have to clear that area you told me about xD


----------



## jowens500

bmwproboi05 said:


> dang. especialy if we have to clear that area you told me about xD


Yep, that's EXACTLY the area I'm talking about. I have been avoiding it for a month now, but the day is coming fast! So it's now or never:worried:.


----------



## Genxx

Jason-Stop whining and get to work. Just Kidding, give me a call Friday.

Your damn car better be coming along also.

Get the F150 done and the F250.

Get the shop clean ect. 

Looks like you need to get to work.LOL

I should be around this weekend unless the fence deal comes through which right now does not look like that is going to happen.

Aho-Is game also to come help. However he is also on call this weekend but he said he will come do what he can unless he gets called out to fix an A/C.

BTW-The 2 x 15" are fun as hell to play around with.


----------



## Genxx

Also if you plan on coming please do not forget to sign up on the list. Here is the link again for anyone not going through the entire thread.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...klahoma-dfw-g2g-official-attendance-list.html


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> Yep, that's EXACTLY the area I'm talking about. I have been avoiding it for a month now, but the day is coming fast! So it's now or never:worried:.


WAnna start to do some stuff friday? im free friday for part of the day


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> Jason-Stop whining and get to work. Just Kidding, give me a call Friday.
> 
> Your damn car better be coming along also.
> 
> Get the F150 done and the F250.
> 
> Get the shop clean ect.
> 
> Looks like you need to get to work.LOL
> 
> I should be around this weekend unless the fence deal comes through which right now does not look like that is going to happen.
> 
> Aho-Is game also to come help. However he is also on call this weekend but he said he will come do what he can unless he gets called out to fix an A/C.
> 
> BTW-The 2 x 15" are fun as hell to play around with.


When you put it that way, it doesn't sound like much.



bmwproboi05 said:


> WAnna start to do some stuff friday? im free friday for part of the day


I'll take what I can get from anyone who wants to lend a hand.


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> When you put it that way, it doesn't sound like much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take what I can get from anyone who wants to lend a hand.


ight i guess ill see you soon again. lol


----------



## jowens500

Got word today that Piazza Hut will be kicking in about a half dozen or so pizza goodness to go along with the sub/torpedo trays from Quiznos and drinks from Monster Energy to wash it all down with!


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> Got word today that Piazza Hut will be kicking in about a half dozen or so pizza goodness to go along with the sub/torpedo trays from Quiznos and drinks from Monster Energy to wash it all down with!



DUDE thats killer! I hope there a hole lot of people coming that arent on the list yet :/


----------



## jowens500

bmwproboi05 said:


> DUDE thats killer! I hope there a hole lot of people coming that arent on the list yet :/


Yup, and I should know shortly what Pioneer is going to help us out with. Should be a fun day! Make sure to sign up.


----------



## jsun_g

Damn, that is awesome!!! I need to learn some persuasion/negotiation skills from you...how do you get these freebies in such a crummy economy?




jowens500 said:


> Got word today that Piazza Hut will be kicking in about a half dozen or so pizza goodness to go along with the sub/torpedo trays from Quiznos and drinks from Monster Energy to wash it all down with!


----------



## bmwproboi05

jsun_g said:


> Damn, that is awesome!!! I need to learn some persuasion/negotiation skills from you...how do you get these freebies in such a crummy economy?


probaly jus being slick an cool. lol


----------



## jowens500

jsun_g said:


> Damn, that is awesome!!! I need to learn some persuasion/negotiation skills from you...how do you get these freebies in such a crummy economy?


As much as I would like to take ALL the credit, I can't. Jordan has done much of the leg work on getting the stuff, but it just take persistence and don't take NO for an answer. Plus I traded out some labor for some of the food, so it's not all really "free".


----------



## stuckinok

schweet


----------



## Genxx

Spoke with [email protected] today.

*Zapco will be donating 2 pairs, yes thats 2 pair of Zapco Reference component speakers.*

So special thanks goes out to Bob and Robert from Zapco.


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> Spoke with [email protected] today.
> 
> *Zapco will be donating 2 pairs, yes thats 2 pair of Zapco Reference component speakers.*
> 
> So special thanks goes out to Bob and Robert from Zapco.


For those who might not know, here are some pics

RB-15.2


RH-15.2


And again a BIG thanks to Bob and Robert!


----------



## smooth72

We need to keep the numbers down, with all the freebeees. :laugh:


----------



## jsun_g

We all owe you guys a sincere "thank you" for doing all of this. I'm actually looking forward to getting up at the butt crack of dawn to make the drive.



jowens500 said:


> As much as I would like to take ALL the credit, I can't. Jordan has done much of the leg work on getting the stuff, but it just take persistence and don't take NO for an answer. Plus I traded out some labor for some of the food, so it's not all really "free".


----------



## bmwproboi05

smooth72 said:


> We need to keep the numbers down, with all the freebeees. :laugh:


+1 i was aobut to say the same.


----------



## OnYrMrk

jsun_g said:


> Damn, that is awesome!!! I need to learn some persuasion/negotiation skills from you...how do you get these freebies in such a crummy economy?



Jason works for a very shrewed businessman, and they are a pillar of the community there in Norman. Excellent business with excellent contacts.

I might have something up my sleeve too. I will know more in the next two days or so.


----------



## trebor

Hey Joe, I'm the guy you met yesterday in the coil room. Sorry I didn't stick around, it was lunch time and I'm not one to go without...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

trebor said:


> Hey Joe, I'm the guy you met yesterday in the coil room. Sorry I didn't stick around, it was lunch time and I'm not one to go without...


Damn Robert you just opened yourself up to some playful prodding:laugh:

Good thing I don't have any room to talkAnd my tweets are still pulled back just for you buddy:rockon:


----------



## trebor

Aw man... I see what you are saying now! :blush: Epic fail on my part.

And I'm puttin' in bigger tweets for you Hillbilly. Heh heh


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

trebor said:


> Aw man... I see what you are saying now! :blush: Epic fail on my part.
> 
> And I'm puttin' in bigger tweets for you Hillbilly. Heh heh


Whatchu got in mind for tweets? I had to downsize but these ceramics are sweethearts as long as the mids can cross high enough.


----------



## trebor

Glad your liking those ceramics, I look forward to hear them.

My plan for this car has always been to use horns. The pillar tweets I'm using were never meant to be permanent, just something to hold me over til I can get the horns in. I've got Beyma compression drivers on ID mini horn bodies waiting to go in. We are similar in that we want everything as hidden and stock as possible.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I have to have the seat up so far to drive because of my short arms there's no way I could get away with horns. It's the angle that kills me so you people who can comfortably run horns consider yourselves lucky!There's something to be said about having long arms and legs.

Anyway got the box for the diyma started. The main chamber is .4 NET. That's certain death for a thin aluminum cone. To solve this I am doing a second chamber across the tranny hump to share with the main chamber to give me a good healthy .65 NET. This box will also be able to have an additional chamber attached to it so I won't have to totally rebuild if the diyma warps on me...don't like to rebuild just to change subs.


----------



## jowens500

Audio Control is shipping us an RTA with the big LED SPL scoreboard. I know most of you guys here don't care about SPL, but you gotta admit it's still kinda fun making some noise.

Also JUST got off the phone with Steve from DD and they are donating a 500 series 10" woofer and detailed box design for the winners car! Steve will be on hand also to answer any questions!


----------



## Genxx

Thanks to DD for showing the Oklahoma support.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I might have missed it but how are we going about the raffle?


----------



## Mark Eldridge

Too bad this is scheduled for the 1st. The 8th would have worked out better in my case. I guess none of you know about it, but Autofest 2009, a big car show and MECA car audio competition is happening in Durant, OK at the Choctaw Casino on Aug 1,2. As much as I'd like to come in for the G2g, and I know this goes for a number of others as well, I'm heading to Durant for the 1st and 2nd.

Hate to miss this one...

Mark Eldridge


----------



## bmwproboi05

Mark Eldridge said:


> Too bad this is scheduled for the 1st. The 8th would have worked out better in my case. I guess none of you know about it, but Autofest 2009, a big car show and MECA car audio competition is happening in Durant, OK at the Choctaw Casino on Aug 1,2. As much as I'd like to come in for the G2g, and I know this goes for a number of others as well, I'm heading to Durant for the 1st and 2nd.
> 
> Hate to miss this one...
> 
> Mark Eldridge



aww that sucks. looks like we should have another one later this year LOL


----------



## Genxx

Mark Eldridge said:


> Too bad this is scheduled for the 1st. The 8th would have worked out better in my case. I guess none of you know about it, but Autofest 2009, a big car show and MECA car audio competition is happening in Durant, OK at the Choctaw Casino on Aug 1,2. As much as I'd like to come in for the G2g, and I know this goes for a number of others as well, I'm heading to Durant for the 1st and 2nd.
> 
> Hate to miss this one...
> 
> Mark Eldridge


Mark,

Skip the show bring the car to Norman, I will even come help you load, clean and give you a free place to stay so you can come down on Friday night. 

Just trying to entice you a little.LOL 

Goodluck in Durant sorry I pulled out of that show but the G2G for me feels like a better choice.

Goodluck and bring home the trophy for us OK boys.

I will call you later this week.


----------



## dejo

I am really liking the givaway stuff, now that it looks like I will be able to make it. would come anyway. I appreciate all the work that is going in to this for us hoodlums.


----------



## Genxx

These G2G appear to be the wave of the future for the car audio enthusiast.

If we can get them set specific dates that occure the same every year people will be able to plan for them each year also. Then they should grow.

Its a great way to get to listen to a lot of different stuff, make new friends, win gear and hear new product and learn/gain new knowledge.

This also allows some of the manufactures to get directly involved with the consumer. Maybe through taking to people at these G2Gs it may help guide them in some product development that we desire.

I have a few SPL guys coming that I know that also like a good sounding system. They have knowledge about a lot of sub stuff and many of us have the knowledge of front stage set-up. So we can learn from each other from two different camps.

I do have to admit that after Jason and Powell just installed 2 15" Memphis M-Class subs for me in a large ported box it is fun to rip the knob off. I can still turn things down and get them to be pretty musical also.

Point is we all have one thing in common and that is a passion for car audio.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Genxx said:


> These G2G appear to be the wave of the future for the car audio enthusiast.
> 
> If we can get them set specific dates that occure the same every year people will be able to plan for them each year also. Then they should grow.
> 
> Its a great way to get to listen to a lot of different stuff, make new friends, win gear and hear new product and learn/gain new knowledge.
> 
> This also allows some of the manufactures to get directly involved with the consumer. Maybe through taking to people at these G2Gs it may help guide them in some product development that we desire.
> 
> I have a few SPL guys coming that I know that also like a good sounding system. They have knowledge about a lot of sub stuff and many of us have the knowledge of front stage set-up. So we can learn from each other from two different camps.
> 
> I do have to admit that after Jason and Powell just installed 2 15" Memphis M-Class subs for me in a large ported box it is fun to rip the knob off. I can still turn things down and get them to be pretty musical also.
> 
> Point is we all have one thing in common and that is a passion for car audio.


+1


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I might have missed it but how are we going about the raffle?


The raffle tickets are going to be just a dollar each. You can buy as many as you want and they ARE NOT product specific. So that means you buy 1 ticket you have 1 chance of winning a prize. If you buy a 1000 tickets, you have a 1000 chances to win ALL the prizes. AND if you buy 10 tickets you get 1 free, buy 20 get 2 free, buy 30 get 3 free, ect....

Hooker Audio is kicking in an 8ga and a 4ga amp kit also for FREE DOOR PRIZES.


----------



## dejo

like I said the gathering of goods is great, I think many are more likely to make the trip when there is something to be had. I just like gathering with some other like minded folks and enjoy good sounding cars. and will look forward to meeting some more of the area guys. I know the dfw group is a good bunch and figure the okc bunch to be great as well. I have several friends in the tulsa area also, just dont get to see them that often as I no longer live there.


----------



## Genxx

In addition to the raffle ticket items. Examples of stuff that will be in the raffle are the Zapco speakers, Hertz stuff ect.

There will be door prizes also that you can enter for free. Examples of the door prizes are amp kits, t-shirts, max-bass, speakers ect.

So we will have both a raffle and door prizes so you will have two ways of winning something the raffle and door prizes.

So don't forget to bring some disopsable cash with you if your interested in buying some raffle tickets. They are cheap at $1 dollar a raffle ticket.


----------



## mokedaddy

Could someone please pm me with the hotel info?


----------



## Genxx

Jason will post the hotel specifics in this thread once he has them confirmed. Should be pretty quick maybe 48hrs or so.

We will get the info as quickly as possible to you guys.


----------



## dejo

I have a brother in law that lives on OKC and will be staying for most of a week.


----------



## OnYrMrk

trebor said:


> Hey Joe, I'm the guy you met yesterday in the coil room. Sorry I didn't stick around, it was lunch time and I'm not one to go without...


That makes two of us. I will be there around 1pm tomorrow (thurs) so maybe we can talk more then.

You going to make the G2G? 

--Joe


----------



## mokedaddy

Genxx said:


> Jason will post the hotel specifics in this thread once he has them confirmed. Should be pretty quick maybe 48hrs or so.
> 
> We will get the info as quickly as possible to you guys.


Thanks


----------



## stuckinok

I am really glad this G2G is taking off. I had fun at the DFW meet. It's always great to be around people that have the same passion as you. It's a shame that I am moving away next month as I would love to be around to see these grow. I have been to 2 ca.com meets one was in San Diego and the other was in OKC and they were great also. I hope I can get a few things done with the truck. I do plan to move forward with my mustang but not right this second.


----------



## trebor

OnYrMrk said:


> That makes two of us. I will be there around 1pm tomorrow (thurs) so maybe we can talk more then.
> 
> You going to make the G2G?
> 
> --Joe


In the middle (..more like the begining) of my install so nothing to listen to but I'll be there.


----------



## jowens500

Comfort Inn
1809 N. Moore Ave.
Moore, OK 73160
(405) 912-1400

AS OF NOW, but could get lower the closer the date gets, the rooms are $79 a night. Down from a usual rate of $99 a night. Also includes the breakfast bar with fresh made waffles!

The hotel is in a super nice part of town with a well lit parking lot, with easy access to local eateries.


----------



## trebor

Seems appropriate, the last Comfort Inn I stayed at the waffles were DIY. Seriously!


----------



## jowens500

trebor said:


> Seems appropriate since the last Comfort Inn I stayed at the waffles were DIY. Seriously!


I didn't think about it that way, but so true:laugh:.


----------



## trebor

All this talk of waffles is making me hungry, I need a waffle maker.


----------



## jowens500

Well, the weather this weekend looks good for the ones that have volunteered to come help with the shop. The forecast says 88 for a high. Sure would be nice if it was anywhere near 88 on the 1st.


----------



## Genxx

88 that works, sure beats walking around all week with gear on in the 100's.

Hell I just got done mowing about an 1 acre of the property felt decent tonight.


----------



## OnYrMrk

Going to be buying a new car this weekend, if I don't buy an xB tomorrow...Still thinking GTI though...


----------



## jowens500

OnYrMrk said:


> Going to be buying a new car this weekend, if I don't buy an xB tomorrow...Still thinking GTI though...


Well, if you go to Fowler in Norman, you can buy this one. I think they still have it.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Genxx said:


> 88 that works, sure beats walking around all week with gear on in the 100's.
> 
> Hell I just got done mowing about an 1 acre of the property felt decent tonight.


lol i mowed my lawn too. it felt really good


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> 88 that works, sure beats walking around all week with gear on in the 100's.
> 
> Hell I just got done mowing about an 1 acre of the property felt decent tonight.





bmwproboi05 said:


> lol i mowed my lawn too. it felt really good


Piss on that, I pay someone to mow my chit!


----------



## OnYrMrk

jowens500 said:


> Well, if you go to Fowler in Norman, you can buy this one. I think they still have it.




naw..I want something that sounds good! LOL

Sweet install, but I am thinking of going big!


----------



## trebor

I'm kinda partial to the xB, not sure why...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Yesterday when I was building my box the sweat was thick as cardboard. Pushing into the 100's.


----------



## mokedaddy

That is why I havent built my box yet. It is supposed to cool down this weekend though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I can handle the heat as long as I stay hydrated and somewhat in the shade. But when your clothes are completely saturated that's a grim reminder to keep on downing water for the rest of the day along with gatorade inbetween glasses.

Just thought of something...those Monster energy drinks might pep us up but they will also dehydrate us with all the caffeine in them. I plan on drinking AT LEAST a gallon of water while at the meet.


----------



## stuckinok

Monster and Crown make a good shot... FYI

Man with all these great guys coing through I wish I could bring my car up there and knock out the install! 


Well its humid as heck out here in Texarkana and I am just glad we got our A/C fixed. Iam ready to head back to Oklahoma.


----------



## jowens500

I got the Audio Control RTA in yesterday. So, with ours at the shop that makes two for sure. If anyone has one and would like to bring it that would be really cool. The more the merrier.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

[IM
















This is easy compared to all the slanted fronts I did back in the day


----------



## trebor

Way to go Chris, I better get off here and get outside and do some of the same! Later.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That was all done while tripping over the neighbors cat that looks really neglected. Then my Blue Heeler/Border Collie mix decided to wake up and HOLY **** I didn't know a clawless cat could climb a tree! Learn something new every day.Then again this big fella does look a little intimidating (pic taken last year right after surgery on his acl).


----------



## jowens500

Well, we got a LOT of work done on the shop today. I can't believe how much better it looks. A BIG THANKS go out to the few of you that showed up to help. 

Robert came by and dropped off the Digital Designs 500 series 10" woofer today. Thanks again!! BTW, very nice to meet you. Sorry I didn't have much time to shoot the chit, but there will be plenty of time on the 1st.


----------



## trebor

No biggie, knew it was getting close for lunch and breaks. It was nice to meet you too, I'm looking forward to the meet!


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> Well, we got a LOT of work done on the shop today. I can't believe how much better it looks. A BIG THANKS go out to the few of you that showed up to help.
> 
> Robert came by and dropped off the Digital Designs 500 series 10" woofer today. Thanks again!! BTW, very nice to meet you. Sorry I didn't have much time to shoot the chit, but there will be plenty of time on the 1st.


Sure does look a hole lot better


----------



## jowens500

bmwproboi05 said:


> Sure does look a hole lot better


Ain't that the truth! Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Genxx

Robert-You better get that car done by the first or at least the shocking speaker in the trunk.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think this new box for the Sundown is gonna work out. Right now the top has ensolite wrapped around it to make it more stealth along with the floormats on top of it. While a little on the ghetto side it's functional and can't be seen with the tinted rear windows. Loading the sub twice as close to the floor is making a big difference as well. About twice the 12mm xmax is all it's getting for clearance.


----------



## OnYrMrk

Well Robert and Jason, Looks like the Mustang is going to stay. Found a manufacturer that makes hardtops for the car. So I will be putting in the system but most likely won't have it done by the time the show rolls around.

I am going to have to take my time though. I went up in USACi competition category. So I have to make it stellar. Robert knows what I am talking about.


----------



## trebor

Genxx said:


> Robert-You better get that car done by the first or at least the shocking speaker in the trunk.


LOL I wish man, I really do. It's going to take a bit, but I made a little progress in the right direction today!


----------



## trebor

OnYrMrk said:


> Well Robert and Jason, Looks like the Mustang is going to stay. Found a manufacturer that makes hardtops for the car. So I will be putting in the system but most likely won't have it done by the time the show rolls around.
> 
> I am going to have to take my time though. I went up in USACi competition category. So I have to make it stellar. Robert knows what I am talking about.


Take your time, its taken me nearly a year before even starting on mine....but I'm allergic to the extreme heat and cold outside, at least my body thinks it is!


----------



## jowens500

OnYrMrk said:


> Well Robert and Jason, Looks like the Mustang is going to stay. Found a manufacturer that makes hardtops for the car. So I will be putting in the system but most likely won't have it done by the time the show rolls around.
> 
> I am going to have to take my time though. I went up in USACi competition category. So I have to make it stellar. Robert knows what I am talking about.


I know what he's talking about.



Genxx said:


> Robert-You better get that car done by the first or at least the shocking speaker in the trunk.





trebor said:


> LOL I wish man, I really do. It's going to take a bit, but I made a little progress in the right direction today!





trebor said:


> Take your time, its taken me nearly a year before even starting on mine....but I'm allergic to the extreme heat and cold outside, at least my body thinks it is!


Well, it looks like we only have about two weeks left to finish up our installs. Or at least make them play? I have been "working" on my wife's car for about 7 months now. I finally got all the wires ran the other WEEK. So maybe in the next few I can make it make noise? That's my goal.


----------



## mokedaddy

My car makes noise, I got the sub box done and amp installed yesterday. Other speakers have been in for a couple of weeks. 

It doesnt look pretty and I will definitely need some tuning help though.


----------



## TrickyRicky

G2G? I currently live in OKC, but every 3 weeks I go visit my family in DFW. So are there any current meetings? And what are they for??? To show off or just trade some knowledge?


----------



## jowens500

Jeanious2009 said:


> G2G? I currently live in OKC, but every 3 weeks I go visit my family in DFW. So are there any current meetings? And what are they for??? To show off or just trade some knowledge?


You are exactly right. They are a non formal gathering of people with a mutual interest. This one is on Aug 1st at Advantage Audio in Norman, OK. Will be multiple RTA's there and some certified SQ judges. Plus the sweet raffle and door prizes. You should try and make it if you can.


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> You are exactly right. They are a non formal gathering of people with a mutual interest. This one is on Aug 1st at Advantage Audio in Norman, OK. Will be multiple RTA's there and some certified SQ judges. Plus the sweet raffle and door prizes. You should try and make it if you can.


Do you have the address, I stay about 20minutes away from Norman, so I guess I can go for the first time.


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> The Official attendance list is posted at the link below.
> 
> Please take a minute to add your name to the list if you plan on attending.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...klahoma-dfw-g2g-official-attendance-list.html
> 
> Also here is a link to the contact us portion of the advantageaudio.net web site. It will help you if you need to get driving directions.
> 
> Advantage Audio 2.0 // contact us





Jeanious2009 said:


> Do you have the address, I stay about 20minutes away from Norman, so I guess I can go for the first time.


Here's the link to the sign up list and the link to the shop. Hope you can make it!


----------



## OnYrMrk

Here is my new savior...alot cheaper than a new car!

Smooth Line: Hardtop: Mustang 1994-2004


----------



## TrickyRicky

jowens500 said:


> Here's the link to the sign up list and the link to the shop. Hope you can make it!


I sure will try, but wife is having a baby in 1-2 weeks so hopefully I can show up. 

And it sure is a small world, About 2-3 months ago I was working at OU campus on the Gaylord bulding adding on (phase 2 or 3) and I pass the location every morning and afternoon, lol. But never looked at it. CRAZYYY HOW SMALL THE WORLD IS. LOL.


----------



## jowens500

Jeanious2009 said:


> I sure will try, but wife is having a baby in 1-2 weeks so hopefully I can show up.
> 
> And it sure is a small world, About 2-3 months ago I was working at OU campus on the Gaylord bulding adding on (phase 2 or 3) and I pass the location every morning and afternoon, lol. But never looked at it. CRAZYYY HOW SMALL THE WORLD IS. LOL.


Congratulations on the baby!

I know, our sign sucks, but it's about as big as Norman will allow.


----------



## Genxx

We shall see about that sign. I am going to check into the rules for how large the store can have.

Chris could not remember the exact dimensions.

If larger is authorized see what the brother-in-law can do about making a new sign in a larger size and hang it on the reverse side to get out from behind the shop to the left.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Genxx said:


> We shall see about that sign. I am going to check into the rules for how large the store can have.
> 
> Chris could not remember the exact dimensions.
> 
> If larger is authorized see what the brother-in-law can do about making a new sign in a larger size and hang it on the reverse side to get out from behind the shop to the left.


Thanks, can wait on the second son to arrive, lol. As for the law, yes there is one in OK state. I think its something about 2000SQ feet. But ofcourse it depends on the commercial income and sales. But am not sure, I recently seen this law on the news about 2 months ago. But I defenetly know where the place is, and I will be there.


----------



## OnYrMrk

Whelp I am waiting on this show.


----------



## jowens500

OnYrMrk said:


> Whelp I am waiting on this show.


Me too. Cant wait! I'm really looking forward to seeing all of you.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Genxx said:


> We shall see about that sign. I am going to check into the rules for how large the store can have.
> 
> Chris could not remember the exact dimensions.
> 
> If larger is authorized see what the brother-in-law can do about making a new sign in a larger size and hang it on the reverse side to get out from behind the shop to the left.


What about we cover the grass in plywood, and paint it a bright color. That would help.


----------



## bmwproboi05

OnYrMrk said:


> Here is my new savior...alot cheaper than a new car!
> 
> Smooth Line: Hardtop: Mustang 1994-2004


Not bad, Hope you get it soon


----------



## TrickyRicky

bmwproboi05 said:


> What about we cover the grass in plywood, and paint it a bright color. That would help.


Yeah, if your flying on a helicopter, or if the business was on top of a steeeep hill (which itsn't). But good thinking, lol.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Jeanious2009 said:


> Yeah, if your flying on a helicopter, or if the business was on top of a steeeep hill (which itsn't). But good thinking, lol.


Yeah, I kno i missed it the first time. Couldnt we have a low profile banner angled out? Casue i kno those tree's kinda block. Or see if we can put a banner across at pizzaa hut an have a arrow pointing for the even.


----------



## Genxx

All you have to remember is when you see Taco Bueno on the right you better be prepared to be in the turn lane to turn left quickly.LOL


----------



## unpredictableacts

Ill be in OK sometime this week to pick up a car.....OWASSO to be exact.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Genxx said:


> All you have to remember is when you see Taco Bueno on the right you better be prepared to be in the turn lane to turn left quickly.LOL


HAHAA how true that is. isnt it like before the third light?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

unpredictableacts said:


> Ill be in OK sometime this week to pick up a car.....OWASSO to be exact.


You're welcome to ride up there with me Carl if you have time.


----------



## dejo

Owasso is just a few miles north of tulsa and would be about 115 miles from the city. 

Who you getting the car from


----------



## Genxx

Damn Carl ride down with Chris. Would be nice to finally get to meet you.


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> All you have to remember is when you see Taco Bueno on the right you better be prepared to be in the turn lane to turn left quickly.LOL


You know it!



bmwproboi05 said:


> HAHAA how true that is. isnt it like before the third light?


Yep, pass McGee St and you've gone too far.



bmwproboi05 said:


> Yeah, I kno i missed it the first time. Couldnt we have a low profile banner angled out? Casue i kno those tree's kinda block. Or see if we can put a banner across at pizzaa hut an have a arrow pointing for the even.


We have one already.


----------



## Genxx

Zapo stuff arrived at the house yesterday. Jason I will see you on Saturday.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Do we bring our audio equipment with us?? Because I have 14 Linear Power amps, and 3 processors. Is just too sad that I havent have time/money to do a perfect install. I still need mids and highs for my doors. I already got the subs (Four Stroker 12's, and 1 15") so I have a good choice as far as how many subs/amps to use. But I know if I get too carried away, I will have to upgrade my electrical system and add 2 more batteries, and that aint going to be cheap. 

Any advice on any high-end mids and highs??


----------



## Genxx

Doing a 2-way plus sub?

Take a listen the Hertz Mille at the show. Those mids and tweeters are pretty dang impressive.IMO

I have heard good things about the Clarus comps. from HAT and they sounded damn nice in Dave car.

You will get a chance to hear a lot of different stuff at the G2G that might give you some ideas.

BTW-Just install all the subs.LOL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Genxx said:


> Doing a 2-way plus sub?
> 
> Take a listen the Hertz Mille at the show. Those mids and tweeters are pretty dang impressive.IMO
> 
> I have heard good things about the Clarus comps. from HAT and they sounded damn nice in Dave car.
> 
> You will get a chance to hear a lot of different stuff at the G2G that might give you some ideas.
> 
> BTW-Just install all the subs.LOL


I see an spl meter with a really high number in this guys future

Brian I'm looking into a 6.5 or 6x9 coaxial for the doors that has that "welcome home daddy" laid back and detailed sound to it. A component set that can be mounted coaxially would work also. My biggest concern is I don't want the mid to beam the nasty because it wasn't cut off up top properly. My thoughts are to keep as much as possible down low away from that big unusually deep dash and windshield but still having my tweets up top to "wake up" the stage.


----------



## Genxx

You would have to ask the guys at Advantage Audio about that one.

I have not heard enough coaxials to help.

I have only used the Rainbow SL's, Aura MR's. I really like the Aura MR sound but they run out of steam to quick, I need more volume from them.IMO

I can guess and say take a look at the Hertz Hi-Energy line. The cone desgin ect. is the same as the components. Not sure if the shop has any of those or not.


----------



## unpredictableacts

unpredictableacts said:


> Ill be in OK sometime this week to pick up a car.....OWASSO to be exact.


Correction that is Bixby, and Ill be down that way tomorrow afternoon/evening picking it up.


----------



## dejo

you ought to find where mark e and bigg's shops are at and check them out


----------



## jowens500

Coming up on one week to go until the G2G. So far the long term weather is looking really good for the 1st. So, lets all hope it's in the low 90's and not in the 100's. I'm super excited, and cant wait to see you all!


----------



## Genxx

They are in Bixby right across the street from each other.

Make sure you call and see if either are even there.


----------



## dejo

if someone is there I would bet its worth the trip.


----------



## jsun_g

I'm looking forward to hearing other SQ oriented cars. I've got a specific song (track 6 of Dynamix II's Bass Planet CD) that is very challenging and would like to hear it on other setups as I try to smooth out my front stage response. A decent set of headphones handles the song gracefully...car is problematic.


----------



## unpredictableacts

dejo said:


> you ought to find where mark e and bigg's shops are at and check them out


I would not want to leave.....:laugh:


----------



## jowens500

I hope everyone is about ready. One week left.


----------



## stuckinok

Hell yea man.......

I pretty pumped right now. I just slapped a few things on the truck just enough to have something to bring to the table.


----------



## jsun_g

Getting there.
my $150 front stage sounds like $155 now...
I'm not gonna have everything done by next weekend but should have some decent sounds.
Looking forward to hearing some great systems and bouncing ideas around.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Man I sure do hope I could install my LP's with my Strokers before the event. Just dont have enough money to buy all the proper wiring (I already have all the RCA's cable's am going to need) but as far as power wires, battery, and a decent indash unit, I dont have.

I really want a (ampless,preamp) indash unit. Maybe an Alpine, Clarion, Eclipse, or Pioneer that is ampless, any ideas on which one to go with?

Oh yeah, not to mention, my wife is having the baby tomorrow (monday). So hopefully she doesnt get piss if I go, lol.


----------



## dejo

I am hoping that I dont get stuck offshore so I can make it on time. really looking forward to it also


----------



## jowens500

jowens500 said:


> Comfort Inn
> 1809 N. Moore Ave.
> Moore, OK 73160
> (405) 912-1400
> 
> AS OF NOW, but could get lower the closer the date gets, the rooms are $79 a night. Down from a usual rate of $99 a night. Also includes the breakfast bar with fresh made waffles!
> 
> The hotel is in a super nice part of town with a well lit parking lot, with easy access to local eateries.


Just in case anyone missed the hotel info, here it is again. So excited! Cant wait to see you guys.


----------



## stuckinok

Ill be going out of town in the morning but will be back friday! What time do you want people to start showing up?


----------



## jowens500

stuckinok said:


> Ill be going out of town in the morning but will be back friday! What time do you want people to start showing up?


I'll be there around 8 or 8:30. So really, any time after that is fine. There are about a half dozen or so spots that stay shaded most of the day, so get there early for those! Or make sure you have a tent! Hopefully the weather will stay like it is. It's only going to in the high 80's today


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What good is a SOUND QUALITY g2g when your right ear is clamped shut from an infection on both sides of the drum AND right side of your face swole up? Started Saturday and spread QUICK. Got a doctors appointment at 0900 this morning so hopefully my right ear will be open and hearing high frequencies in 5 days!


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What good is a SOUND QUALITY g2g when your right ear is clamped shut from an infection on both sides of the drum AND right side of your face swole up? Started Saturday and spread QUICK. Got a doctors appointment at 0900 this morning so hopefully my right ear will be open and hearing high frequencies in 5 days!


That sucks! Hope you start feeling better SOON.


----------



## Genxx

Damn Chris hope you get better.

You got 4 days to get better so you should be fine.

Also did you want me to bring those CDT 6x9 prototype subs so you could see them.

If you have a hard time hearing still you can sit in my SUV, Danny's truck or Aho blazer or Corey's ride. No matter what is wrong with your ear you will be able to hear and feel it in any of those vehicles.


----------



## smooth72

I was just glancing back through the post and notice the ages. You are going to be saying who is this old man and can he still hear. My first install was in 1976 (Yes they had stereos and cars back then), a Sears 8 track, Jensen 5.5 coax in the back, and two 3" coax Jensen in the middle speaker dash, and a Craig 25 watt *Power booster*, that boosted the winning of the alternator better than the music. This was in my 1971.5 Camaro, Wish I had the car back, not the stereo. Sound systems have come a loooong way. Looking forward to the G2G and thanks to the work that has been put into it. These events take allot more than people realize.


----------



## jowens500

smooth72 said:


> I was just glancing back through the post and notice the ages. You are going to be saying who is this old man and can he still hear. My first install was in 1976 (Yes they had stereos and cars back then), a Sears 8 track, Jensen 5.5 coax in the back, and two 3" coax Jensen in the middle speaker dash, and a Craig 25 watt *Power booster*, that boosted the winning of the alternator better than the music. This was in my 1971.5 Camaro, Wish I had the car back, not the stereo. Sound systems have come a loooong way. Looking forward to the G2G and thanks to the work that has been put into it. These events take allot more than people realize.


Today is my B-day, so I am one year closer to you now!


----------



## Genxx

Happy B-Day Jason and you will always be 1 year older than me.LOL


----------



## trebor

Happy Birthday Jason!

Chris, sorry to hear about the ear infection, hope it clears up enough for you to enjoy yourself this weekend. I've found that I get my best tuning done when I'm sick....not really. LOL


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> Happy B-Day Jason and you will always be 1 year older than me.LOL





trebor said:


> Happy Birthday Jason!
> 
> Chris, sorry to hear about the ear infection, hope it clears up enough for you to enjoy yourself this weekend. I've found that I get my best tuning done when I'm sick....not really. LOL


Thanks guys.


----------



## unpredictableacts

Well I got in and out of OK like a thief in the night. This was actually the first time I can ever remember going to Ok, and I must say "DAMN YOU RANDOM TOLL BOOTHS!"

Other than that nice trip.....we left let so I did not get there until 5pm.....I should have found out nice places to it because we settled for Red Robin....but I would have much preferred I little tastier restaurant.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Brian yeah I'd love to take a look at those cdt subs. Might even try to sweet talk you into letting me buy them from you. They'd fit what I have in mind perfectly.

My ear keeps fading in and out so i think the ear drops are working along with the antibiotics. My doc said 2-3 days for the ear to open up and 7-10 for it to be back to normal. Good thing I got my system sounding the way I want it last week. Still wouldn't mind having a pair of better trained ears do any necessary tweaking first thing in the morning. My truck will be a good example of what's possible with very little money invested.

Darvocet makes me feel the same way I do when they inject "don't give a crap" medicine into my arm for a procedure like a colonostophy.


----------



## jowens500

Just a few days to go. I hope everyone is closer to being finished than I am. It looks like a few more late night are in store for me.


----------



## Genxx

Jason-I will be up tomorrow. So let me know if you need some help to get everything done on the car. I have nothing but free time after tomorrow once I get the amp in the truck changed out to the Zapco DC.


----------



## jowens500

Genxx said:


> Jason-I will be up tomorrow. So let me know if you need some help to get everything done on the car. I have nothing but free time after tomorrow once I get the amp in the truck changed out to the Zapco DC.


10/4 good buddy, over.


----------



## bmwproboi05

happy late b-day jason


----------



## jowens500

bmwproboi05 said:


> happy late b-day jason


Thank you. Where you been?


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> Thank you. Where you been?


Long story short. was in San Antonio. Dad borrowed my truck to go do osmething, and it was stolen. So i was stuck down there....for a few days


----------



## jowens500

bmwproboi05 said:


> Long story short. was in San Antonio. Dad borrowed my truck to go do osmething, and it was stolen. So i was stuck down there....for a few days


WOW! That sucks.


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> WOW! That sucks.


i kno. sux casue i had some audio stuff in there.


----------



## jowens500

If anyone is not doing anything tomorrow and would like to come help clean up the shop, we could sure use it. Just a little more yard work and clean up the shop some. Thanks again.


----------



## stuckinok

Oh so close! I have a 7.5hr drive in the morning back to Oklahoma. I will be up in Norman at the crack of dawn Saturday morning lol.


----------



## jowens500

stuckinok said:


> Oh so close! I have a 7.5hr drive in the morning back to Oklahoma. I will be up in Norman at the crack of dawn Saturday morning lol.


Well, this is where I'm at.


----------



## bmwproboi05

stuckinok said:


> Oh so close! I have a 7.5hr drive in the morning back to Oklahoma. I will be up in Norman at the crack of dawn Saturday morning lol.


Your gonna need alot of energy drinks 



jowens500 said:


> Well, this is where I'm at.


Nice. My trunk needs to be put back together xD


----------



## jowens500

bmwproboi05 said:


> Your gonna need alot of energy drinks
> 
> Nice. My trunk needs to be put back together xD


We got 8 cases of Monster at the shop

I've got to put my car back together from the front seats back.

You got any free time tomorrow? Could use your help with some stuff. And if you can stay past 6 maybe we could help out with your car some.


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> We got 8 cases of Monster at the shop
> 
> I've got to put my car back together from the front seats back.
> 
> You got any free time tomorrow? Could use your help with some stuff. And if you can stay past 6 maybe we could help out with your car some.


I prob can, but itll be after 3. My mom needs me to help her at work a bit


----------



## jowens500

bmwproboi05 said:


> I prob can, but itll be after 3. My mom needs me to help her at work a bit


See you then!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm debating going ahead and heading out now so I'm not overwhelmed with driving. Jason you need another pair of hands later today?


----------



## dejo

I am home and officially heading that way early this afternoon. and am pumped. my car sounds like ass but no matter.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Whether it's going or coming I'm stopping at Whattaburger in Russelville at some point. The one IS NOT part of the chain that's all over Texass.


----------



## dejo

not a bad stop but not as nice as the ones in Tyler either. we have the kick ass whataburgers here.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Hopefully I can still show up, might bring my 2 year old. Wife just had a baby last Monday and have been really busy doing daycare, lol. I will bring some of my LP's maybe even test them if interested/curious how a 250watt amp sounds like.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What do we need to say to get the discounted hotel rate?


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> See you then!


you bet cha


----------



## Genxx

If anyone wants to drop by today that is coming in we will be here at least until 6 pm and probably until 7 or 8 PM tonight. If you come early we have plenty to do to keep you busy.

If you have a EZ-UP I recommend bringing it. Also I would recommend bringing a chair or chairs if you have them.

We will have food and drink. Besides Energy Drink we will have water and soda. 

If want to bring something additional to drink we should have plenty of ICE Chest to hold it.

If you have any questions or you get lost gives us a call ask for Jordan, Brian or Jason. 

405-579-1204


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm fixing to head to bed and head that way at around 0300 or earlier if me and dejo decide to meet for breakfast. What's the official start time now that you all have mulled it over? I know I want a good parking spot.


----------



## ErinH

you effers better take pictures!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> you effers better take pictures!


Mir said he's coming so we all know what he ALWAYS has with him...besides the little mittens


----------



## ErinH

Mir will take video. Count on it.


----------



## TrickyRicky

What time will it end? Because I just found out I will have to (well not have to, but over-time is pretty sweet at 29.50 an hour) work Saturday. And I will be getting off at 3PM. Hopefully I can get there an hour or two before it all ends.


----------



## dejo

Jeanious2009 said:


> What time will it end? Because I just found out I will have to (well not have to, but over-time is pretty sweet at 29.50 an hour) work Saturday. And I will be getting off at 3PM. Hopefully I can get there an hour or two before it all ends.


I think Jason said 6ish


----------



## jowens500

We will be here until everyone gets tired of being here. If that made any since? I'll be here around 8am and you can get here as early as you want to.

And we will be here pretty late tonight, so if you make it into town early, stop by.

Just let them know at the front desk you are here for the OK/DFW G2G and the will know what your talking about.


----------



## trebor

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm fixing to head to bed and head that way at around 0300 or earlier if me and dejo decide to meet for breakfast. What's the official start time now that you all have mulled it over? I know I want a good parking spot.


Mmmmm.....breakfast.....I sure wouldn't mind meeting you ladies too, if you don't mind having another breakfast buddy, and it's near me....:laugh:


----------



## stuckinok

egh...... I just got back in Oklahoma after a hell of a drive. I also got the pleasure of receiving a speeding ticket from Texas' Finest.... See you guys in the morning....


----------



## jsun_g

I'm gonna have to leave on Saturday before the shindig ends (probably around 3pm or so) but plan on getting there around 10 to 11am.

I'd like to enter the raffle but mite not be around, depending on when you guys do the ticket calling. In that case I can give you guys my shipping address and pay for shipping in case I do win anything 




jowens500 said:


> We will be here until everyone gets tired of being here. If that made any since? I'll be here around 8am and you can get here as early as you want to.
> 
> And we will be here pretty late tonight, so if you make it into town early, stop by.
> 
> Just let them know at the front desk you are here for the OK/DFW G2G and the will know what your talking about.


----------



## jowens500

I just got home from the shop. Powell and I worked on my wife's car ALL DAY and the M'effer still isn't playing right. Can anyone say "piss on a 360.2"? Anyway, see you guys in the morning.


----------



## bmwproboi05

jowens500 said:


> I just got home from the shop. Powell and I worked on my wife's car ALL DAY and the M'effer still isn't playing right. Can anyone say "piss on a 360.2"? Anyway, see you guys in the morning.




I had a problem with the 360.2 in my mini cooper. I ended up taking it to the saw an chopping it in half. Used a cheepo line out converter i bought from bb for 20 bux. An everything sang, but i had tiny ground noise. Which was solved with adding a h.u


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I checked the weather for Moore and there's a squall line headed that way that looks like it could get nasty for a couple hours. Looks like we might be sitting in the shop shooting the bull for a couple hours. That would be the perfect time to eat lunch and do the raffle as well. I'm headed out the door so se y'all later. Robert I sent you a pm.


----------



## jowens500

GOOD MORNING ladies! See you all in a few hours.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I couldnt attend. I got off of work at 3:00, took a shower then ate some pizza and drank me a 40oz (now 6:00pm). Too tire to get up. Also didnt want to attend with no system (which I dont have it install in my care). I've been buying everything little by little (its been over a year of buying audio stuff for my car and still no install). I still need a good alarm before I even install a deck.


----------



## stuckinok

I had a good time... Good food and good people. I wish more SQ guys would of been there but oh well. It was great to see everyone again.


----------



## jsun_g

Wish I could have come. I fell behind this morning and a 2.5 hour drive each way just wasn't worth it if I'd only be able to hang around for 2 hours, with a good chance of storms nonetheless. I will keep tuned for the next DFW/OK g2g and will be sure to attend. Hopefully there'll be another one in the fall.

I have most of my install iteration pics posted on Facebook, the more recent ones being at the end of the Car Stereo album. Feel free to ping me if you would like to take a look or want to share ideas.

jsun_g's Facebook


----------



## jowens500

First off I would like to say THANK YOU to everyone that showed up. I didn't take an official car count, but would say it had to be close to 40 or so. Everything went as planned and really enjoyed meeting/seeing everyone.

Second, for anyone who listened to my Honda, I apologize for how bad it sounded. If I would have actually listened to it myself first, I don't think I would have pulled it outside.

Anywho, looking forward to next years G2G and again, a big thanks go out to you guys for driving as far as some of you did!

Jason


----------



## jonnyanalog

Jason-
I wanted to thank you and the whole Advantage crew for hosting this event. It was a lot of fun and great to see all of the familiar faces again!
I'm gonna give that Memphis 12 a run to see how it does in the car. Just need to find specs for i so I can build an enclosure for it. Thanks again to all the manufactures who supplied the door prizes and raffle prizes.


----------



## jowens500

jonnyanalog said:


> Jason-
> I wanted to thank you and the whole Advantage crew for hosting this event. It was a lot of fun and great to see all of the familiar faces again!
> I'm gonna give that Memphis 12 a run to see how it does in the car. Just need to find specs for i so I can build an enclosure for it. Thanks again to all the manufactures who supplied the door prizes and raffle prizes.


No, thank you guys. I know most of you guys are DIY'ers, so I appreciate the effort you guys gave by showing up. Mostly you guys that drove more than 10 minutes to get there.

I'm not real sure how you'll like that Memphis woofer. It is a LITTLE less aggressive than some of their "bigger" woofers, but still a little hit and miss as far as sound was concerned. But it has NO problem getting as loud as you want it to.


----------



## ErinH

blah blah blah... where are the pictures!? 


Oh, and I heard Mir got a ticket via airplane radar. WTF!


----------



## jowens500

bikinpunk said:


> blah blah blah... where are the pictures!?
> 
> 
> Oh, and I heard Mir got a ticket via airplane radar. WTF!


I think there were quite a few taking pictures. Unfortunately, I was not one of them. I did have a buddy there with his new super sweet hotness camera. 

I heard nothing of said ticket, but i also wasn't in any one place for more than a few seconds at a time. Good luck with yours in a few weeks. Hope it turns out as good as this one was.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm back. Kept that heffer aired out at 75 most of the way. Mir got a ticket? And Roberts buddy is gonna be PISSED about what he missed out on in the raffle drawingI'm still laughing about my sub only hitting 117db on an audiocontrol:laugh:


----------



## jowens500

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm back. Kept that heffer aired out at 75 most of the way. Mir got a ticket? And Roberts buddy is gonna be PISSED about what he missed out on in the raffle drawingI'm still laughing about my sub only hitting 117db on an audiocontrol:laugh:


Glad you made it home okay. 

You took home some pretty nice prizes yourself mister! I felt bad for Roberts buddy. Trust me, if it was solely my decision, he would have won them.......BOTH!!!!!!


----------



## smooth72

As said earlier thanks to all that put together the show. Great stereos, great food, and great people.. now get some rest


----------



## jowens500

smooth72 said:


> As said earlier thanks to all that put together the show. Great stereos, great food, and great people.. now get some rest


I'm going to continue to thank you guys for showing up.
Rest, whats that?


----------



## Megalomaniac

jowens500 said:


> I think there were quite a few taking pictures. Unfortunately, I was not one of them. I did have a buddy there with his new super sweet hotness camera.
> 
> I heard nothing of said ticket, but i also wasn't in any one place for more than a few seconds at a time. Good luck with yours in a few weeks. Hope it turns out as good as this one was.


yea i got a ticket on the way there. 89 in a 70 in Purcell on 35N. Cop said they had an airplane with a radar. i guess its remote controlled? No clue either it was strange. Radar detector cant pick up laser from the roof


----------



## dejo

First off, I want to say thanks to everyone for getting this going. I had a great time.

to all that missed this event, these are some good dudes as are our Texas bretheren. I truly had a great time.


----------



## bmwproboi05

hahaha. yeah it was a great time. Im kinda sad you guys didnt get to see my finished trunk. Oh well i'll post pics of the event if i can or something.

Im happy i found out how loud my little car goes . I havent finished the break in of my krx tho:mean:


----------



## TrickyRicky

Megalomaniac said:


> yea i got a ticket on the way there. 89 in a 70 in Purcell on 35N. Cop said they had an airplane with a radar. i guess its remote controlled? No clue either it was strange. Radar detector cant pick up laser from the roof


Thats weird, everytime I go or come from Tx I go 90-95 mph on I-35 and never got pulled over. But ofcourse I drive a 98 Crown Victoria w/spotlight. 

Funny story, onetime I was going to Tx and I was going around +90mph and I've seen a white SUV (tahoe) behind me (about 200 yards away) going faster than me (apprx 110mph) so I moved out of its way, then when they got next to me, it was a SHERIFF Tahoe with 4-5 cops in uniform and the driver waved at me (he must of thought I was an off-duty cop) it was really funny because I even try to stay behind him doing 90mph but couldnt catch up (and I sure as hell wasnt going to speed up behind them, lol).

But I never heard anything about a helicopter with a radar, that doesnt make any sense, I would of ask for proof.


----------



## jowens500

Megalomaniac said:


> yea i got a ticket on the way there. 89 in a 70 in Purcell on 35N. Cop said they had an airplane with a radar. i guess its remote controlled? No clue either it was strange. Radar detector cant pick up laser from the roof


Yeah, those are some tricky bastards with their little airplanes. That does suck though.



dejo said:


> First off, I want to say thanks to everyone for getting this going. I had a great time.
> 
> to all that missed this event, these are some good dudes as are our Texas bretheren. I truly had a great time.


I think we had just as much fun "working" today as you guys did. It was a hell of a lot better than being jammed up under a dash all day! 

You guys are pretty cool too, even being from Texas.

Overall I think it was a great day and meet some really good people. It was our pleasure to have you guys there. Thanks again.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Does tat mean high possibility of having another one in the future


----------



## jowens500

bmwproboi05 said:


> Does tat mean high possibility of having another one in the future


Oh, for sure!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jowens500 said:


> Glad you made it home okay.
> 
> You took home some pretty nice prizes yourself mister! I felt bad for Roberts buddy. Trust me, if it was solely my decision, he would have won them.......BOTH!!!!!!


I saw part of the pissing match with one of your coworkers. Robert could have always accepted them on his behalf but what's done is done. 

Was reading about the maxxbass while sitting on the can and that's a pretty neat unit. Can't wait to get the plans for the box so I can get that dd 510 rocking. Should be pretty insane.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I saw part of the pissing match with one of your coworkers. Robert could have always accepted them on his behalf but what's done is done.
> 
> Was reading about the maxxbass while sitting on the can and that's a pretty neat unit. Can't wait to get the plans for the box so I can get that dd 510 rocking. Should be pretty insane.


HAHAhaha. thts good. seems like some of us are gonn be doing some tweeks.

I got a surprize coming in soon . As long as everything goes well with getting the ok from my sister


----------



## trebor

Thanks to Jason and the guys at Advantage Audio, I had a great time and really enjoyed seeing some of my old friends again! Running peoples exhaust throught the spl lane was some funny stuff. And don't worry about my buddy, he'll live. LOL


----------



## foosman

Where are the pics???


----------



## dejo

I know Jose took some and I would think that Mir took some as well.


----------



## jowens500

One of the guys from OKGMP took a bunch of pics. He was going to go through them and Email me some. I'll post them as soon as he sends them.


----------



## smooth72

Megalomaniac said:


> yea i got a ticket on the way there. 89 in a 70 in Purcell on 35N. Cop said they had an airplane with a radar. i guess its remote controlled? No clue either it was strange. Radar detector cant pick up laser from the roof


I have been up with the troopers in the airplane. If you look on the side of the highway there is these large + on the side of the highway, I think they are laid out every quarter mile. The pilot has about 4 stop watches mounted in their steering wheel. They use the stop watch to clock the cars between the +'s and then once they find a speeder they radio down to a cruiser and then follow the car until it gets pulled over. They fly in large circles pretty high up were cars will not notice them. So if you see the large + on the side of the road you know there is a chance for a bird in the sky.


----------



## TrickyRicky

smooth72 said:


> I have been up with the troopers in the airplane. If you look on the side of the highway there is these large + on the side of the highway, I think they are laid out every quarter mile. The pilot has about 4 stop watches mounted in their steering wheel. They use the stop watch to clock the cars between the +'s and then once they find a speeder they radio down to a cruiser and then follow the car until it gets pulled over. They fly in large circles pretty high up were cars will not notice them. So if you see the large + on the side of the road you know there is a chance for a bird in the sky.


What do the large +'s look like? Because I never heard of that. (And its really important to me)


----------



## Megalomaniac




----------



## Megalomaniac

LS1 in an RX7 with a not so great paint job, nonmatching rims, and ziptied projectors


----------



## Megalomaniac

Dont you love it when you got 3 "performance" jockies come to an audio meet :/ ...yet 2 are autotranny (copper and red one)


----------



## Megalomaniac

That is all the pics I took


----------



## ItalynStylion

RB26DETT Skyline and an LS1 swapped FD.....Mmmmm


----------



## smooth72

Jeanious2009 said:


> What do the large +'s look like? Because I never heard of that. (And its really important to me)


The are painted white on the soldier of the road not always + sometimes diamonds, they are usually about the size of the soldier. They are not every were just in selected areas. It easy to ignore them but once you see a section of the road that has this recurring marks be aware.

Ckeck this out.http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/wayoflife/07/03/aa.airplane.radar.speeding/


----------



## bmwproboi05

Whats a site i can upload the pics too. sides photobucket. Casue i jus wanna give a direct link too the alb. gots lots of pics, and vids of our spl exaust lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

shutterfly
imageshack
flickr


----------



## bmwproboi05

ImageShack Gallery

Here are the pics i took. No thanks needed for the bad photo skills or video skills if i loaded those.


----------



## jowens500

jowens500 said:


> I just got home from the shop. Powell and I worked on my wife's car ALL DAY and the M'effer still isn't playing right. Can anyone say "piss on a 360.2"? Anyway, see you guys in the morning.


So, today I removed the 360.2 and put a cheap 8 channel LOC in it's place. Guess what? ALL MY PROBLEMS ARE GONE!! No noise and the mids play like they are supposed to. It now sounds like the woofer is in the dash and i have a decent center image. BOOO RF360.2! I guess I'll try a Bitone next and see how it goes? So all you guys that listened to my car, just forget you ever did. And for sure don't make a decision on the MLK's based on that session.


----------



## jsun_g

Maybe it is a defective unit? I have a 360.2 and it has worked out great for me, albeit things are complicated to the nth degree with 3 way front stage. If T/A is a little off or phase isn't right on just one speaker it's hair-pulling time. I do wish it had a diff'd L-R output as I would like to experiment with that for rear fill. Oh, and adding the ability to reverse phase on any output would be nice too 




jowens500 said:


> So, today I removed the 360.2 and put a cheap 8 channel LOC in it's place. Guess what? ALL MY PROBLEMS ARE GONE!! No noise and the mids play like they are supposed to. It now sounds like the woofer is in the dash and i have a decent center image. BOOO RF360.2! I guess I'll try a Bitone next and see how it goes? So all you guys that listened to my car, just forget you ever did. And for sure don't make a decision on the MLK's based on that session.


----------



## dejo

I want me some l-r action too.


----------



## jowens500

jsun_g said:


> Maybe it is a defective unit? I have a 360.2 and it has worked out great for me, albeit things are complicated to the nth degree with 3 way front stage. If T/A is a little off or phase isn't right on just one speaker it's hair-pulling time. I do wish it had a diff'd L-R output as I would like to experiment with that for rear fill. Oh, and adding the ability to reverse phase on any output would be nice too


Probably is a bad unit, but I don't care if they gave 10 more for free, it will never go back in any car I own again.........EVER! I put one of these in today until I get my Bitone or DQL8, and no problems. Same wiring, same everything. Just a "straight" swap.


----------



## Genxx

Who had that laying around???

I agree that 360.2 was gad awful. I have heard nothing that bad that I can think of. Glad to hear it is gone from the car.


----------



## jowens500

It's been at the shop for awhile now.

Anyone wanna buy a 360.2? It's guaranteed to have noise and sound like ****, no extra charge!


----------



## jowens500

Here's a link to some more pictures
GM Performance Forums - BensonRacing's Album: Advantage Audio 9/1/09

And a few pictures of my wife's car.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Is that hanging from the rear deck or sitting on the rear wells?


----------



## dejo

I think he said it is bolted to the package tray where there is some thick metal.


----------



## Genxx

Dejo is correct it is bolted to the rear parcel deck.

Jason will have to tell you what all they had to do to make it possible.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hold my beer and watch this


----------



## jowens500

There is an 2"wide by 1/8" think piece of flat stock bolted to each seat belt anchor on the rear deck. Then there are four 3/8" carriage bolts holding the box to the flat bar stock. There is also a bracket on the drivers side behind the box that mounts it to the strut tower to keep any front to back movement.


----------



## bmwproboi05

Genxx said:


> Who had that laying around???
> 
> I agree that 360.2 was gad awful. I have heard nothing that bad that I can think of. Glad to hear it is gone from the car.


+1321319764532184902174132. I can say everyone who i have herd use it has had problems.


----------

